# New SL-1....PerformanceBikes did a great job



## raybum

Picked up my new SL-1(with Ultegra) on Friday at Performance in Scottsdale, AZ. Kind of a long story but I was supposed to get a paramount series 8 and the guys at the store made me a great deal on a SL-1. (many thanks to all the guys at the store). 2 rides thus far in the last 2 days, 21 miles Sat, and 40 miles Sun...wow, incredible bike...


----------



## raymond7204

I bought the same bike. It's an awesome ride. I did switch the crank to a compact. Makes life better on the hills, but I'm thinking of switching back.

Ray


----------



## raybum

At first, I considered changing but the guy at Performance talked me out of it. Have done some pretty good climbs (8-10% grade) and can still keep the pedals moving so I think it was a good choice. Changing to white grip tape too...kinda vain, but the stock pic on the performance website shows it white and it looks cool with the seat.


----------



## raymond7204

I got the same feedback as well. I was going to stick with the standard, but after a few climbs, I figured that I'd take the easy way out. I may switch back to the standard later though, but it does make life easier on teh hills.

Mine came with black tape. I destroyed the stock Fuji tape when I put my old bars on the bike. I do like the white tape on the performance website, but my experience with white tape is that it always gets too dirty for my taste. 

It took two months for my SL-1 to arrive. There was a Fuji Team Pro on the floor and I asked the sales guy about getting that one instead of waiting. He told me to just wait and that I wouldn't regret the decision. 

I love the bike. I don't think it makes me significantly faster, but I feel cool while riding.

Ray


----------



## raymond7204

*My new SL-1*

Here is a pic. It's a great ride at a price that I couldn't pass up. In May, Performance offered the bike for $2299, plus I got 20% off.

Ray
View attachment 175001



47cm with Speedplay Zero


----------



## raybum

Nice...you got a better deal than me...mine was just a smidge over $2k... Here's a pic of mine. Just put on a carbon, zero setback seatpost that finished off my "fitting". The white bar tape just went on this weekend so we'll see how long before it's too dirty. I wish the bike came with black wheels, but for now, the silver will have to do !


----------



## raymond7204

I need a sero setback seatpost as well. I'm not happy about how far forward my seat sits on the stock post. 

I swapped out the crank for a compact, and put on my carbon center bars. I tried the white tape, but switched back to black. I'm digging the "stealth" look.


----------



## terbennett

Hey did you guys know that you've bought the deal of a lifetime? That SL1 frameset is for a sub 15 lb. bike costing 3 times as much. The frameset from Fuji is $3,000- and that's just frame and fork. I wish I could get a 60 cm model but they are all sold out.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Fuji SL-1 the last 47cm at performance*

I finally located an SL-1 at Performance last Friday. The guy @ Performance said it was the very last one they had in their inventory however, they did have at least 7 more 44cm bikes left. I looked all over for a 47cm since the web site was sold out. They finally located one and I just had to snag it. I got it for $1999 minus the 10% off, that was less than what the site was selling it for at $2699. Should be in next week. 

Now to sell my 08 Fuji CCR-3 bike. The one thing I noticed about the CCR series and the SL-1 frames is that they are identical frames except for the carbon weave. 3K cf on the SL-1 and 12K cf on the CCR.


----------



## raymond7204

Congrats on the SL-1. Mineis a 47cm (S) as well and I love the bike. IT took almost 4 months for it to come in to my local Performance Bike Shop.

I noticed on the Fuji website that they now have quite a few different SL-1 models. Same frame design but with different materials. I guess the old CCR is now te new SL-1.

Ray


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Sad... 50cm arrived instead of a 47cm*

 I went to pick up the SL-1 @ Performance Bike and to my dismay it was an SM 50cm.

The guy said that it was a small and that I had ordered a small. For some reason people misread Fuji sizing; a small 47cm is designated an S and a 50cm is designated an SM for small/medium.

They proceeded to fit me and got the saddle and knee over pedal right fitting down. They asked me to lean forward and said that I looked stretched. They said that I would be fine with a 90mm stem and they ordered me a new Ritchey WCS stem. All stores and online are sold out of the SL-1 in a 47cm. I might have to try a 44cm. 

I like the naked carbon look of the SL-1 and the price was good.

If you can please post pics of a 44cm SL-1 or a 47cm SL-1. Thanks!









Fuji SL-1 with 90cm Ritchey WCS stem


----------



## raymond7204

It's hard to say without knowing your measurements. I'm 5'6" with a 30" inseam and I went with the S (47cm). 

I originally ordered the 50cm as well, but after comparing the frame measurements with my old bike, I changed my order to the 47cm. 

I did test ride a SM at Performance. To be honest, I didn't think the SM was too big. My hands were about an inch short of the hoods and a shorter stem would likely have fixed that concern. The standover height wasn't bad, but not the clearance I get with the 47cm.

Because of the semi-compact geometry and sloping top tube, the SMALL feels a lot smaller than it really is. While it is comfortable and I know that it is the right size for me, it took me a while to get over that feeling that I was on a miniature bike. This feeling is probably because I had come off a '03 Fuji Roubaix that was too big for me.

A 44cm would be too small for me and I assume the same would be true for you. Plus, my 47cm looks like a kids bike when put next to the 56cm and 58cm bikes that my friends ride. I'm sure the 44cm would look even smaller. 

It's unfortunate that they are out of the 47cms. The SL-1 is an awesome bike. If you can comfortably make the 50cm work, stick with it.

Ray


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Ray thanks for the input. I am 5'5" and my inseam is 30". My total reach is 62.42 from Wrench Science . Results showed I can ride a 53cm top tube. The 47cm is a 52.49cm ett and with a 100mm stem it will work. The 50cm is a 54.5 and with an 80cm stem it would also work. I think 80cm might be too short and I am not sure what I am sacrificng by going with a shorter stem; stability downhill? My current 90cm is a better fit and when I am on the hoods the handlebar blocks the front wheel axle. 

I think the 47cm was a perfect fit but I can live with the 50cm for now since they are sold out. I should have gotten it online because they will also match the stores pricing. The last 47cm just sold mid last week. The 2010 line does not have a naked carbon frame. 

Oh well, I'm keeping it since I already did this...










Going to install different components.


----------



## raymond7204

What components are you going to install?


----------



## rcjunkie3000

I'm planning to install a 2010 SRAM Red gruppo. I put an Easton EC90 Aero bar for comfort and adding white Fizik bar tape. Most of the stuff is just dry-fitted; just wanted to see what it looks like. I'm planning to take it to a local bike shop to have them build it and configure it correctly...safety first :thumbsup:


----------



## xue23

Hello...just bought a Toyota United SL1 size 44cm.... seems it's very compact
And I think it's more of a climbing bike for me
btw, im 5'4 so I think 44cm is just right for me


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Toyota United SL-1 Frame*

Hi, where did you find a 44cm Toyota United SL-1 frame? I emailed Sean Tucker and he only has 50cm and up. I requested a 47cm but he doesn't have one. Also I found out that other shops are also carrying some Toyota United gear and bikes. I found most from the bay.

Post a photo of your 44cm if you can. I like the color scheme on those Toyota United frames


----------



## xue23

**

Hello.....
Just got my Sl1 3 weeks ako.
I will email you some pics and the packaging.

Thanks,
steve


----------



## xue23

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Hi, where did you find a 44cm Toyota United SL-1 frame? I emailed Sean Tucker and he only has 50cm and up. I requested a 47cm but he doesn't have one. Also I found out that other shops are also carrying some Toyota United gear and bikes. I found most from the bay.
> 
> Post a photo of your 44cm if you can. I like the color scheme on those Toyota United frames


Hello, I was inquiring some United products and Mr. Tucker emailed me back that he only ship frames and parts not accesories. And I think he asked me what frame do I have, I told him it's a SL1 Toyota United 44cm....He emailed twice ask me where did I got that kind of frame 44cm.

I explained to him....Since I'm from the Philippines, there is a LBS that sells Fuji bikes here, I'm 5'4 and if got 47cm it's still big for me. So I asked my LBS if he have 44cm SL1, he personally offered me size 44cm TOYOTA TEAM COLOR BUT per order basis FROM Singapore the ASIAN Supplier. And since it's an old model the price I could not resist in US Dollar 950.00
So, I send some pictures plus the cartons to Sean and he likes what he saw



























I'll just clean my bike first before sending complete setup


----------



## xue23

After cleaning my baby
Grps: DURA ACE 7900 except Brake Calipers FSA k Force
Stem FSA os99 HandleBar FSA K Force Wing with Gator Skin Wraps
SeatPost KCNC Scandium S
Saddle Fizik Antares
Wheelset Reynolds Solitude
Cyclometer Cateye Strada wired
Pedals LOOK Sprint Laneo
Wheels Panaracer EVO


----------



## raymond7204

Very nice. I really like the blue color scheme of the Toyota team. 

Ray

'09 Fuji SL-1 (Performance Bike)


----------



## xue23

**

Thanks Ray.....only downside is.....wrong Crank arms length 172.5
It will be easier for me to climb with this length but need more spin on the flats......


----------



## frdfandc

Very nice. The SL1 will probably be my next bike. I can pro-deal one for the cheap. I'll end up getting the SRAM Red


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Nince Toyota United frame*

That is one sharp looking SL-1 with the Toyota United paint scheme. Like the wheels and handlebars

What is the name of the bike shop where you got the frame from? I wouldn't mind getting one in a 47cm to try out. PM or post the contact info from the shop. Since it seems all of the US is out of the 47cm I can try overseas now. :thumbsup:


----------



## xue23

rcjunkie3000 said:


> That is one sharp looking SL-1 with the Toyota United paint scheme. Like the wheels and handlebars
> 
> What is the name of the bike shop where you got the frame from? I wouldn't mind getting one in a 47cm to try out. PM or post the contact info from the shop. Since it seems all of the US is out of the 47cm I can try overseas now. :thumbsup:


Thanks RC
It's Newton BikeShop it's in Quezon City, Philippines. They are also the authorized seller of Shimano, Cannondale, Kestrel and Fuji, Cateye
Regarding there supplier I doubt if they will give me their contact number, all I know it came from a supplier from Singapore,like their Shimanos.
BUT I will ask them maybe on Wednesday and I'll email you asap
BTW: My friend have a SL1 44cm Toyota United Paint Scheme, He's selling it.


----------



## xue23

Hi RC.....sorry they can't give me their supplier from Singapore


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Some good news...*

Hey Xue,

That's all right. I got a bit of good news from the local Performance Bike. I spoke to the sales manager @ my LBS and he found two 47cm SL-1 on the East coast which were out of his district. He got approval to have the 47cm SL-1 shipped so I can exchange my 50cm. I'm glad he went out of his way to locate that size. I'll get fitted and I'll post pics as soon as it arrives. Hopefully there are no more surprises.

I wouldn't mind having a 47cm Fuji SL-1 Toyota United frame. 

*Update: *Bad news, more surprises, a 44cm arrived not a 47cm that I had ordered. Very disappointed. The search continues...


----------



## mitong

Traded my Team Pro for a SL 1 got it for 1999 minus 20% for the after thanks giving sale. Found the bike at Performance in Pasadena CA. When the guy pulled this bike from the top shelf i knew it was mine and for the deal colud not pass on it.:thumbsup: 
Love the bike love the compact frame and climbing just got easier. Switched to a Ultegra compact crank and11-28 cassette also running some vuelta corsa lite wheels with vittoria rubino pro slick


----------



## xue23

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Hey Xue,
> 
> That's all right. I got a bit of good news from the local Performance Bike. I spoke to the sales manager @ my LBS and he found two 47cm SL-1 on the East coast which were out of his district. He got approval to have the 47cm SL-1 shipped so I can exchange my 50cm. I'm glad he went out of his way to locate that size. I'll get fitted and I'll post pics as soon as it arrives. Hopefully there are no more surprises.
> 
> I wouldn't mind having a 47cm Fuji SL-1 Toyota United frame.
> 
> *Update: *Bad news, more surprises, a 44cm arrived not a 47cm that I had ordered. Very disappointed. The search continues...


Hi RC
How's ur ride, hope everything is OK with ur SL1
Btw...I lowered my sitting position with my SL! and its more compfortable to ride...I lowered it when we had our TTT


----------



## xue23

mitong said:


> Traded my Team Pro for a SL 1 got it for 1999 minus 20% for the after thanks giving sale. Found the bike at Performance in Pasadena CA. When the guy pulled this bike from the top shelf i knew it was mine and for the deal colud not pass on it.:thumbsup:
> Love the bike love the compact frame and climbing just got easier. Switched to a Ultegra compact crank and11-28 cassette also running some vuelta corsa lite wheels with vittoria rubino pro slick


Hi Mitong...PLS PLS post some pics love to see ur new baby


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Hi Xue,

Well Performance sold that first 44cm but they ordered me the last 44cm online again since I figured it is easier to make a smaller frame fit vs. making a larger frame fit. Besides, you helped me out with the decision. Thanks again :thumbsup: 

They are completely sold out of SL-1's. I got a great deal the day after Black Friday. First I got the bike for $1999 on their tax free sale, plus the 10% back on points and then I got a price adjustment of 20% off that. I felt it was a steal. With the points I got my winter gear.

It should arrive at the store next week and I will go for the informal fitting. Since I figured more disappointment, I found a local bike store that had a different brand frame in a 47cm that was a perfect fit. I did a test ride and I even had a formal fitting. Needless to say I put a deposit down on a different frameset while waiting for the SL-1 to arrive. I haven't ridden in quite some time.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Hey Mitong,

Just like Xue said. Post some photos of your setup. It would be nice to see different SL-1's setups. It's true Performance did a great job... on price :thumbsup:


----------



## xue23

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Hi Xue,
> 
> Well Performance sold that first 44cm but they ordered me the last 44cm online again since I figured it is easier to make a smaller frame fit vs. making a larger frame fit. Besides, you helped me out with the decision. Thanks again :thumbsup:
> 
> They are completely sold out of SL-1's. I got a great deal the day after Black Friday. First I got the bike for $1999 on their tax free sale, plus the 10% back on points and then I got a price adjustment of 20% off that. I felt it was a steal. I think they let me do a double discount because they felt I had waited long enough for the bike to arrive...more than a month already! With the points I got my winter gear.
> 
> However, the story is not over. It should arrive at the store next week and I will go for the informal fitting. At the same time with my disappointment and bad luck with what had transpired, I found a local bike store that had a different brand frame in a 47cm that was a perfect fit. I did a test ride and I even had a formal fitting. Needless to say I put a deposit down on a different frameset while waiting for the SL-1 to arrive. I don't know what the next surprise will be so I'm being proactive so I can get some spinning time in. I need to ride! :mad2:



WOW...you got a big discount on you SL1 Is it a Toyota United Decals? I'll send some pictures later ( one is before I adjust the seat post...the other one AFTER I adjust the seatpost...it's more comfortable eventhough I adjust it by only 1 inch, it makes a lot off difference!!! my hips dnt hurt and pedalling stroke is more efficient)

Btw..I found our jst this week...about the stiffness of SL1..COMPARE to BH and SPECIALZED frame SL1 do flex a lot So I GUESS when pedalling hard and fast on flats and crits...we tend to loose power, althought I have not tried riding these bikes BUT ive tested the flex of it.

If I have the chance to own 2 bikes hopefully by next year..Ill retain my SL1:thumbsup: If our route will include lots of climb and Ill build a TI bike (moots) or Carbon (Parlee) for crits and flat routes.

May I now what Frame is that??:blush2: Maybe you can retain two bikes also......since you got your SL1 for a nice deal Because here in the Philippines...we usually own 2 bikes one for (flats and climbing) one for (tt). And since I dont use TT bike...I go for one climbing bike and one for flats and crits

BTW...if ever you retain two bike...maintain same group sets jst my 2cents
of course wheelset will be diff hahahaha


----------



## rcjunkie3000

I was planning on keeping both for the same reasons you had. I got the SL-1 at a good price so I plan on keeping it. If it doesn't fit I can always return it or better yet sell the frame and wheelset and keep the components for the 47cm I originally wanted. The one I got is the 09 SL-1 frameset in that naked carbon finish no Toyota United paint scheme. If you click on my profile you'll see the 2nd frame I got with description below.


----------



## mitong

xue23 said:


> Hi Mitong...PLS PLS post some pics love to see ur new baby


dunno how i can email it to you on monday, i will be cruising mexico this weekend


----------



## snowgor

xue23 said:


> After cleaning my baby
> Grps: DURA ACE 7900 except Brake Calipers FSA k Force
> Stem FSA os99 HandleBar FSA K Force Wing with Gator Skin Wraps
> SeatPost KCNC Scandium S
> Saddle Fizik Antares
> Wheelset Reynolds Solitude
> Cyclometer Cateye Strada wired
> Pedals LOOK Sprint Laneo
> Wheels Panaracer EVO



What size frame is this? The stem looks really short but it may just be the frame size/fit?? I ride a 57 lemond and I'm thinking about going with a shorter stem...

BTW: bike looks sweet!!


----------



## xue23

mitong said:


> dunno how i can email it to you on monday, i will be cruising mexico this weekend


OIC, that's ok....better if you can take pics. while cruising to Mexico take some views with the bike ..ofcourse with you iding ur SL1:thumbsup:


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Finally Performance got it right*

Well here it is. It finally arrived after all that I ended up gettinga 44cm instead of a 47cm. It actually fits comfortably.

Here's the before:







Here's the frameset after the tear down (2nd time)







and finally...14lbs w/o water bottle cages and pedals









Now I got some new leftover parts...anyone interested in Ultegra SL Ice Grey parts? Mavic Ksyrium Elite (silver) and Ritchey WCS items? FSA Energy Hollow Crankset already sold. The only thing I kept on there is the seat and seatpost.

With the Reynolds Assault wheelset


----------



## xue23

**

I LOVE UR SETUP!!!!!!!! just 14lbs? mine weight 16.1 with pedals but w/o water bottle.
I think there's a lot weight diff/ between SRAM and DA. And I think ur cranks...Compact???
That's what I called climbing bike!!!!! with a little spice on flats bec. of the aero wheels COMPLETE PACKAGE:thumbsup:


----------



## rcjunkie3000

Thanks. Now it gives me motivation to work on the "engine" My cardio needs alot of work. This will definitely be my climbing bike. I plan to get close to that hour mark someday for the annual Mt Diablo Challenge near where I live.

The bike actually weights 14lbs 0.5oz,no pedals, cages, or anything. With the Reynolds wheelset it is a bit heavier at 15lbs 1oz. The second to last photo has is my climbing wheelset.

Now to test ride tonight...it's cold though, 40 degrees in Northern CA and Mt Diablo still has snow.


----------



## xue23

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Thanks. Now it gives me motivation to work on the "engine" My cardio needs alot of work. This will definitely be my climbing bike. I plan to get close to that hour mark someday for the annual Mt Diablo Challenge near where I live.
> 
> The bike actually weights 14lbs 0.5oz,no pedals, cages, or anything. With the Reynolds wheelset it is a bit heavier at 15lbs 1oz. The second to last photo has is my climbing wheelset.
> 
> Now to test ride tonight...it's cold though, 40 degrees in Northern CA and Mt Diablo still has snow.


I love ur climbing wheelset...wat brand is that??
Hey....dnt 4get to post ur "other" bike hahahaa 
RIDE SAFE RC iF U CAN CAN U POST UR CLIMB IN mT. dIABLO???
THanks.


----------



## rcjunkie3000

*Climbing wheelset*

The climbing wheels are Rolf Prima Elan Aero clinchers. Here's some info in case you want to snag a set...http://www.rolfprima.com/products-Elan.php


----------



## xue23

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!!!!! HAPI NEW YR...rcjunkie


----------

